# SQLite Login Datenbank



## Jochim (17. Dez 2014)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mich zurzeit in das Thema Datenbanken ein und nutze dort unter anderen folgendes Tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB04B4E5D9B58C13D

Nun habe ich die Oberfläche für den Login erstellt und soweit auch den Code abgetippt (habe mich auch mit diesem auseinander gesetzt). 

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung, dass meine Logindaten nicht korrekt sind.


```
private void cmd_LoginActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                          
        String sql="select * from accessortable where username=? and password=?";
        try{
            pst=conn.prepareStatement(sql);
            pst.setString(1,txt_Username.getText());
            pst.setString(2,txt_Password.getText());
            
            rs=pst.executeQuery();
            if(rs.next()){
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Username and Password is correct");
                Employee_info s=new Employee_info();
                s.setVisible(true);
            }else{
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Username and Password is not correct");
            }
            
        }catch(Exception e){
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e);
        }
        
    }
```
Ich habe rs.next() einmal ausgegeben und die Meldung false zurückbekommen, was auch erklärt warum die Daten falsch sind.

Zudem bekomme ich als ResultSet immer nur die Überschriften
"accessor_ID	name	surname	age	username	password" zurück.

Kann jemand erklären wo der Fehler im Programmcode liegt, damit ich mich mit diesen Bausteinen genauer auseinander setzen kann?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus.

Jochim


----------



## Joose (18. Dez 2014)

Hier eine kleine Liste:

Überprüfe ob auch Daten in der Tabelle stehen (verwende dazu einen SqlBrowser, in diesem Fall SQLite Studio)
Stehen die Daten korrekt in der Tabelle? (ohne zusätzliche Leerzeichen usw.)
Führe dein gewünschtes Statement im SqlBrowser aus und überprüfe ob das Ergebnis korrekt ist
Vergleichst du die richtigen Daten? (lass dir statement und parameter auf der konsole bzw. im log ausgeben)

In dieser Hinsicht, Java wird hier korrekt arbeiten und es liegt lediglich ein kleiner Denkfehler vor.
Gehe einfach mal Schritt für Schritt die Liste durch und schau ob du dabei einen Fehler siehst.


----------



## Jochim (18. Dez 2014)

Ich habe die Datenbank noch einmal überprüft und es gab ein Problem mit der Passwort Abfrage. Jetzt funktioniert auch der Login.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------

